# Problem Taxidermist - the rest of the story.



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm sure that some of you will remember my post about a problem I was having with my taxidermist that is doing my spring bird. The last time I spoke with him he had told me to come and get my bird and deposit if I wanted to go somewhere else with it. When I told him I'd be there tomorrow to pick it up, he changed his stance and said I couldn't pick it up because it was already mounted and only needed painting. When I said I'd stop by to see it that next day, he said he would be at a show. The line of crap kept going like the Energizer Bunny....on and on and on and on.

Well I went by today to see it mounted or to take it to Lombardos (like I should have done in the first place). GET THIS...after all the BS lies he's given me, I find out he doesn't even have it! He sent it to another taxidermist (out of state) sone after he got it. Unbelievable this guy is. He tells me when I got there that he was sorry that he had lied and that he needed to come clean. He told me that he was going to call me and tell me after our last blow-up phone call, but decided to wait. I think if I hadn't forced his hand by showing up, we would have never had said anything and would have kept feeding me BS until the other guy finished with the mount.

Get this... he told me that he was going to make me aware that he had sent it out to another taxidermist when I came to pick it up. Now what are the odds of that? I guarentee he had every intention of passing of this other guys work as his own. 

This whole thing is so comical now. I'm happy to be passed the ticked off stage and be at a place where I can laugh about it.

I know on these forums that we often praise folks and companies that do a great job for us and our fellow sportsmen. If we in the same way are obligated to report (tastefully) the troublesom people and companies that we find along the way, then I'd like to advise my fellow sportsmen and forum members who this guy is. I we leave that to the mods to ok.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

THIS CLOWN is a real piece of work sub contracting out his taxidermy work and not making mention up front. this tends to make one wonder how much work he does at all on anything. don't get me wrong theres nothing illegal with what he did but, he should make you aware of this up front and let you make the choice. THIS SMELLS OF PLAGIARISM


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Plagiarism for sure. When I went to his shop to review his work / ability, he had 4-5 turkey mounts there that were second to none. They truely were very good jobs that I was impressed with; better then the one I have mounted now. He told me that birds (specifically turkeys) were his specialty. After seeing his work, I couldn't disagree. 

Yesterday I went on line to the website of the guy that has my bird. Guess what I find...the pedistals that my guy uses are exactly like the ones this guy uses. Now I know that they could both order from the same place, but I think the odds are a little better that maybe the other guy simply did all those mounts I saw at the guy's shop. 

The one good thing in all this is that the other taxidermist is good. You can check him out; his name is Todd Huffman. I googled him and found his website. I was a little worried that not knowing who was actually going to mount my bird and having had words with the guy I was using, that I might get a turkey back that looked like a duck. No more worries.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Well David,,,, after a lot of soul-searching I've decided to come clean. I'm really sorry about lying to you the whole time and taking so long to get your turkey mount done. I decided to finish it myself rather than send it out. I know this is a trophy of a lifetime and I want you and your family to enjoy this forever. You can come pick it up whenever you want. Here's a pic,, I hope there's no hard feelings.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Did he have bottles of "100% all Natural snake oil" on his shelves?:evil:

I have used Duorlain for all of my Waterfowl and he has always treated me right, mounts look good, and he is a great guy to boot IMHO.

I have all of my mounts (except deer) in glass leaded cases. He told me he subs this work out right up front and offered me the costs for this option.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Name him!


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Well David,,,, after a lot of soul-searching I've decided to come clean. I'm really sorry about lying to you the whole time and taking so long to get your turkey mount done. I decided to finish it myself rather than send it out. I know this is a trophy of a lifetime and I want you and your family to enjoy this forever. You can come pick it up whenever you want. Here's a pic,, I hope there's no hard feelings.


Sheeeet.


----------



## dusoc (Jan 1, 2008)

It's actaully very common in the taxidermy industry for taxidermists to wholesale out work to other taxidermists. From what I've read and seen I'd guess that better than half of them do it and most will not tell you eithor unless you ask.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

What a piece of work. I hope you enjoy the bird you eventually get. I would have zero confidence that the bird you get will actually be the bird you shot, afterall, the guy is a pathological liar. What a shame.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

dusoc said:


> It's actaully very common in the taxidermy industry for taxidermists to wholesale out work to other taxidermists. From what I've read and seen I'd guess that better than half of them do it and most will not tell you eithor unless you ask.


I've had a lot of animals mounted over the years and I've never had a taxidermist send my animal out to another party; and I'm very confident about that statement. I do know that some guys will send out fish to another source and maybe it even happens more than I would have figured with birds, but I do not think that it is that common for a guy to operate this way without some sort of understanding with his/her client. I totally disagree with the thought process that I, or anyone more that matter, should have to ask that question. If I come to your place of business and hire you to do a job that you say you do, then there is no reason to think that I will actually be dealing with a third party! That is just making an excuse for a bad business practice!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Sib said:


> What a piece of work. I hope you enjoy the bird you eventually get. I would have zero confidence that the bird you get will actually be the bird you shot, afterall, the guy is a pathological liar. What a shame.


I was very concerned about that when I learned of the deed. However, having now researched the guy that has the bird, I'm a little more confident in the fact that I will be happy with the mount. He is a pro that specializes in birds. It's my opinion that all the turkey mounts I saw at *"Wayne's Taxidermy"* were mounted by this guy. They all looked the same with the same pedistols as what I saw on the other guys website. The other guy doesn't require a deposit and sends photos of the mount to you prior to shipping them out for your approval. If you have any concerns he addresses them before shipping out the mount. While the evaluation by photo might not be the easiest, I think it has to account for his credibility. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dusoc (Jan 1, 2008)

davidshane said:


> I've had a lot of animals mounted over the years and I've never had a taxidermist send my animal out to another party; and I'm very confident about that statement. I do know that some guys will send out fish to another source and maybe it even happens more than I would have figured with birds, but I do not think that it is that common for a guy to operate this way without some sort of understanding with his/her client. I totally disagree with the thought process that I, or anyone more that matter, should have to ask that question. If I come to your place of business and hire you to do a job that you say you do, then there is no reason to think that I will actually be dealing with a third party! That is just making an excuse for a bad business practice!


I'm not argueing with you on wheather it's right or wrong. I would never take one of my prize trophies to a taxidermist that sends the work out in any way shape or form. If you have had a lot of animals mounted, then I'd guess that this is not the first time you have had a third party involved with your mount. Big game is commonly handled that way. I'd guess that over half the taxidermists out there send all their hides out for processing and tanning so they don't have to do it themself. For some reason that type of wholesale work seems to be more acceptable to customers, but I would never want my hide sent around the country getting done by who-knows-who. The more people that handle the item the more of a chance for something to go wrong. I want taxidermists I hire to do the whole job themself. If they don't have the time or skills to perform it properly, then I'll find someone who does. I agree with you.

The reason the guy probably does not charge a deposit on turkeys is that he knows he can sell for the price he's charging to mount it should you not want it when it's done. I bet he charges a deposit on waterfowl and other stuff though that there is no market for.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I am still looking for a great taxidermist to do my future mounts. I have had some problems in the past. 
I understand that each taxidermist has their strengths and weaknesses but to stay in business they need to satisfy all of the clients needs.
When I find one I trust and want to stick with I will take all of my work there. This will be a buisness relationship. If they don't do well with birds I would be happy to take my trophy bird to him(or her). If they sub the work to a bird specialist I will be getting the best mount. They should be honest about all of the details. By doing this I am still supporting a buisness that I trust. 

(I once specified that my deer be facing right so it would be facing the door from the fireplace. I circled the exact form in my own taxidermy catalog. When I picked it up it was facing left. I had to hang it on a different wall.)


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the mods don't have a problem with you posting who the guy is. It's not a matter of trying to ruin his business (he's doing that on his own), but a matter of saving a bunch of others from the misery you're going through.

I'm spoiled and couldn't be happier with my taxidermist


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont know about the joker you took your bird to, but Huffmans work looks simply amazing. His ability particularly on Fowl is quite incredible. He takes the bird and makes it look alive. His turkeys look great, too Love the heads. The only gripe I would have with the mounts is the bases look somewhat cheesy.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

double lung said:


> I hope the mods don't have a problem with you posting who the guy is. It's not a matter of trying to ruin his business (he's doing that on his own), but a matter of saving a bunch of others from the misery you're going through.
> 
> I'm spoiled and couldn't be happier with my taxidermist


they will they deleted a whole thread on one that I brought up like it never happened. probably because the buisness cried to save any bad publicity. So much for weeding out the bad ones on this site.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

double lung said:


> I'm spoiled and couldn't be happier with my taxidermist


 
Who is it?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Fur-minator said:


> Who is it?


 have you checked out the work of the 2 fine taxidermy sponsers of this website ?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Three. Paul has signed up and is very fine Whitetail taxidermist on the east coast.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a turkey I had mounted by Dourlain Taxidermy just north of Clio on Dixie Highway. He's been doing my work for 15 years. He does awesome work on everything he does. 




This is the lifesize whitetail that he did for me also.


----------

